
A robot scientist that has already discovered a new catalyst - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-robot-scientist-catalyst.html
======
samizdis
Abstract (and paid or institutional membership access to full paper):

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2442-2](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2442-2)

